# Water Heater



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

I have had my 2002 25FB for two years and never used the water heater except when plugged into electricity. I looked at it to see how to fire up the gas mode and didn't have any luck. Can anyone help me with where the switch is located or whatever it takes to use the gas (propane) mode? I am a little embarrassed about this question, but I have always said the only dumb question is one that is not asked. Thanks shy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine has a wall switch right next to the water pump switch. You simply throw the toggle switch. There is a tiny light near it, when the light goes out, it's lit. You can hear the heater when it starts if you are near it.


----------



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I will look for it.


----------

